

Webkit now supports W3/Mozilla style CSS gradients - robin_reala
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28152#c37

======
tiles
For a comparison between the two syntaxes, see this article:

[http://www.broken-links.com/2009/11/26/css-gradient-
syntax-c...](http://www.broken-links.com/2009/11/26/css-gradient-syntax-
comparison-of-mozilla-and-webkit/) [http://www.broken-
links.com/2009/11/30/css-gradient-syntax-c...](http://www.broken-
links.com/2009/11/30/css-gradient-syntax-comparison-of-mozilla-and-webkit-
part-2/)

------
rmc
This links to a detailed and technical bug report. Does anyone have any
examples of this new CSS gradient goodness?

~~~
masklinn
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_gradients>

Has example images and should work on browsers using a recent Gecko (FF >=3.6)

The W3C spec has more thorough explanations and some more examples:
<http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-images/#gradients>

------
splatcollision
This is great news. I have to rewrite a ton of my gradient drawing code, but
it will be good not to have to write different code paths for generating and
parsing different syntaxes.

~~~
robin_reala
This bug doesn’t remove the existing syntax, so a rewrite isn’t imperative.
Nice not to have different code paths going forwards though, yep.

